# Turinabol dosing for first cycle ?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Just trying to learn more about this steroid

Any advice ?

Cheers


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

80mg ed for 6/8 weeks is the sweet spot


----------



## sloth (Sep 12, 2011)

I would start at 60mg ed at the start & if you don't see bad muscle pumps increase to 80mg. I saw great results on just 60mg, have increased to 80mg now. Only side for me was shoulder pumps. I'm taking it as a kickstarter so not on its own.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> 80mg ed for 6/8 weeks is the sweet spot


Very expensive cycle then !!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> Very expensive cycle then !!


Possibly. Mix n blen


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Possibly. Mix n blen


Mix and blend ??? Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> Very expensive cycle then !!


Possibly. Mix n blen

Yes Kenny ken???


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

80-100Mg for 6-10 weeks is what I would go for


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you need a pct with tbol ?


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I would do 100mg i had great gains off that dose! I would pct off it just to make sure.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ukmeathead said:


> I would do 100mg i had great gains off that dose! I would pct off it just to make sure.


How many weeks ? That's 10 tablets a day !!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kennyken said:


> How many weeks ? That's 10 tablets a day !!!


Is it? that depends on what you can get


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

My first ever cycle was tbol-only for 3 weeks, followed by about 10 days of low-dose tamoxifen for PCT,just in case.

I settled on 60mg a day towards the end. I gained about 15lb, most of which I kept.

I think 3 weeks of tbol is a great first cycle. It gave me the enthusiasm to buy a box of cheap syringes, google "spot injections", and take the plunge into injecting myself for the first time.

I've used tbol in various cycles 3 times now. Its my choice for "the most versatile oral steroid" award. As you're curious about it, I'm going to share my personal observations about it, and how it compares to other oral steroids I've used.

I think of it as dianabol V2.0. The east germans discovered that the US were feeding dianabol to their weightlifters. Dbol is 50s steroid technology. east german chemists took the dianabol structure, and stuck a chlorine atom in a position on the molecule to stop it fitting correctly into the aromatase or 5-a dehtdrogenase enzymes. The maindrawback of dbol is that it turns into a very nasty methylated estrogen, and is the steroid most responsible for gyno and water bloat in bodybuilders.

Turinabol is a very good muscle-builder like dianabol, but without any water bloat. It has a longer biological half-life than dbol, suppresses the HPTA less, and only costs a few quid more than dianabol. Its not totally dry like anavar or winstrol, and its not wet like dbol - you just sort of stay the same on it, whilst gaining half a lb of clean muscle a day (if you get your diet and training right).

A few other things I've noticed about turinabol:-

Libido remains OK,or improves slightly

Its a brilliant, low-sides nitrogen retention agent. If you can get amino acids in your blood, some muscle fibre damage to repair, and a constant level of turinabol, the tbol will make all the meat and protein you eat stick to you like a magnet.

Recovery is really fast between training sessions on tbol, even at my age (44). I can hit the weights every day of the week, and not even feel a twinge the following day - just that "good" ache.

Personally, I found that to get the most out of tbol, it has a certain "rhythm" that you have to get yourself in sync with.

1. Train, medium weight, EVERY DAY. Don't go for personal bests or try to show off in front of your gym mates.

2. Split your tbol dose up, spread throughout the day.

3. Eat protein all day along with your tbol tablets.

You have to drip-feed training, tbol and protein, and you'll grow 24/7.

For these 3 reasons, I find tbol is well suited to working out at home with free weights and a bench in the kitchen, while your next batch of protein is cooking. Its a great dry bulker, and a "kitchen steroid" - your protein consumption is more important than doing heavy sets.

I have found that tbol gives me food cravings, but only for protein. I crave juicy steaks washed down with whey shakes.

I don't think of tbol as particularly spectacular for strength increases. I find that anavar gives better strength increases, but less muscle mass.

Gen-shi, Balkan Pharmaceuticles and Geneza are 3 brands I've used, and found them all to be good.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Kennyken said:


> How many weeks ? That's 10 tablets a day !!!


Yeah is split them up 2x5times a day easy done.


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

Ukmeathead said:


> Yeah is split them up 2x5times a day easy done.


my tbols are 20mg each tab


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

80mg minimum is what i would go for.


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

me too im including them in my cycle soon...I am using them for the first 4 weeks of a test e cycle, my question is Is there any nee sure on thd to taper them If I wanted say( in mg) 80/100/100/80? Im not sure on half lifes on tbol but would be intrested to hear how people run them.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

iron manc said:


> me too im including them in my cycle soon...I am using them for the first 4 weeks of a test e cycle, my question is Is there any nee sure on thd to taper them If I wanted say( in mg) 80/100/100/80? Im not sure on half lifes on tbol but would be intrested to hear how people run them.


No need to taper up or down mate, just start off with 100mg and keep it at that.


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone slese split doses or take them all at once???


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

flecks said:


> Does anyone slese split doses or take them all at once???


Split them IMO


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

I would say 80-100mg for 8-10 weeks and split the dose to keep blood levels stable.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Why is tbol so hard to get hold of compared to the likes of dbol? I would have thought that tbol would become as popular as other orals, if not more popular.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Yeah I spilt them, 40 in the morning 40 in the evening.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

lambrettalad said:


> Why is tbol so hard to get hold of compared to the likes of dbol? I would have thought that tbol would become as popular as other orals, if not more popular.


X2

It's between Tbol or Var for my first run I think


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I did a few ph cycles then tried Var and was very underwhelmed with Var - should have done another SD cycle.

Anyway, just about to start week 4 (Tbol 100 ed) of my cycle and I'm very pleased with the way it's going. Very few sides (I'm doing celery extract for Bp, multi vit, omega 3,6,9 and taurine) I've really noticed my body shape change for the better weight has only gone up 3lbs so far but I've lost a bit a fat, I'm more defined and I feel great  and boy am I loving my weight sessions.

Now in the new year I think I'll give winny a go as I've read so much about it from Aus


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

as already said a few times 100mg each day split 2x5 thats what im on at the moment and going well didnt think it was doing anything yet as its only been a week on it but was throwing axels and subframes around today like they were alot lighter than they are the lad in the scrap yard gave me a wtf sort of look and just left me to it hahaha


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Op: the amount of tablets per day mean nothing its the total mg, 80mg min ed imo if you can onlt get low doses 10mg tablets then that's your source 

Zorrin: my mate ran 60mg tbol ed and lost libido ihe had to use prov to keep it up, and 15lb in 3weeks is is a lot of water you'd expect that from dbol or drol lol.


----------

